# the not-so-boring legalization of marijuana thread



## simonsiegel (Feb 7, 2006)

Dear all,

I'm trying to convince a number of my college friends, those who are against the legalizing, that legalizing of drugs is better for America.

I'm losing on a few argument. For one, I'm losing on the "it's good for America" argument. 

Second, I'm losing on the "it's not government's job to regulate" argument.

You can see the thread here: 

http://thecampusforum.com/showthread.php?t=49

If any of you could head over there and check it out. That would be cool. (maybe even show them what's up) Or, just post here some help!

Thanks.


-----------------------
Simon Siegel
Co-owner, The CF
[email protected]


----------

